# NEED HELP Idenitifying Problem/Illness



## Nimmy (Aug 26, 2020)

Pictures of a 15 month old doe.  Seen by vet on the 18th due to dragging right rear leg.  Vet ruled out polio, gave antibiotic, steroids, B1 injection.  Was found Sunday with neck torted as in pictures.  Saw vet again, CAE ruled out, same medications given.  Vet diagnosed again said cause was injury.  Has anyone seen anything like this?  Any ideas what the cause might be?


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 27, 2020)

According to this site, could be *listeriosis*...lot of folks having this show up in livestock this year:  https://landsgoatranch.weebly.com/diseases-symptoms-and-possible-actions.html

More about listeriosis vs polio:  https://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

Could even be a form of *meningitis:* http://veterinaryhandbook.com.au/Diseases.aspx?diseasenameid=175

Could be your vet needs the right kind of antibiotics in conjunction with steroids or non-steroidal anti-inflammatories to lessen brain swelling.  Anytime you have two neurological signs such as the dragging leg and the neck torsion/rigidity, one has to look for things that affect the central nervous system.


----------

